# Poison Dart Frog Cage Setup



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Hey,

I'm a bit intimidated by all the nice setups and I want something similar but I'm not sure I could do something as nice in a 10 gallon. I am looking at getting the blue auratas, just two at most, and am wanting to setup the 10 gallon. I know I need glue and foam but wouldn't this take up a lot of space in the 10 gallon? Its a standard.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

You don't need glue or foam... you don't need any back ground if you don't want one. In a ten gallon tank I'd just use cocos panel or corkbark tile or nothing. One of my favorite tanks is a 10 gallon that has no back grounds and was setup in a "hurry." The plants in certain parts have grown up the sides and become a background on their own.

-Tad


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Patrick,
You absolutely do not have to go all out on your first tank. I must warn you however that it is addictive, and you will want to go all out on another tank in the near future. A 10g can be set up very easily and still look great, with or without a background. Some hints to give it more depth:
-Find a nice piece of driftwood to serve as a focal point
-Use the LECA/Gravel to give some shape to the floor, high in some places, lower in others
-Choose some interesting plants, and place them strategically so they are aesthetically pleasing, as well as functional (provide hiding places)
-Leave a small gravel pond where you have water access - this allows you to siphon off old water as well as serving to increase humidity
With a little creativity, a 10g can look just as good as a much larger tank.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Hey,

Thanks for the replies. I have one more question then if i don't use a background. I was looking on http://www.blackjungle.com I think it was and they mentioned of a drainages, a substrate divider, then the coco bedding. Should this be what I should do? Then plant the plant and use gravel? I don't see anywhere about gravel? Would this gravel be like that of fish aquariums too? Thanks again.

Patrick


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Patrick - there are 2 basic ways of setting up your drainage. The first is to set up a false bottom. You can do a search to get a better description, but it is basically empty space at the bottom of the tank where water can drain, preventing your substrate from becoming saturated. The other way is to put a layer of gravel/LECA (clay pellets for hydroponics) a few inches (or more) then a substrate divider (fiberglass mesh screening works great) and then a couple inches of your substrate - coco-fiber, etc. You put your plants in this layer. So when you mist, the water can drip through the substrate and collect in the gravel. Every few weeks or so, siphon off the collected water so it doesn't get too stagnant.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

The best piece of advice I can give you is: READ THE BEGINNER FROG FAQ!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

I did but i'm not comprehending to well without pictures. I just have no brain cells working now I got out of college lol


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i think these are some of the best designed cages on this site, and i'd guess they can't be much larger than a 10 or 15 by looking at the plants. i could be wrong though. just make sure not to try and make it too complicated or it will look forced. in a small set up keep it really simple i'd say.

http://dendroboard.com/coppermine/displ ... =352&pos=8


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Those look smaller but are ideal for what I want! Thank you!


----------

